# Teach Dog to Bark



## Pat OHara (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a doberman that literally never barks for toys, food, going outside, etc. I am trying to teach him to bark for schutzhund, but it seems like nothing works. I get him excited for the tug and ball, but he won't bark. I tie him up, he still does not bark. Any suggestions?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Does he bark at all ? Have you ever heard him bark before ?


----------



## Aly Johnson (May 18, 2011)

When we started my pup in SchH he had the same problem. The trainer would hold him on the leash and I would talk to him, then run away and hide out of sight. It always did the trick.

Make sure that any time you do catch him barking for any reason, you give him the command and praise immediately!


----------



## Petra Dabezic (May 23, 2011)

You're asking the wrong question if you want to understand this process. First of all, under what circumstances does any dog bark? In fact, if you want to back it waaay up, why would a wolf bark? They don't do it very often, but the genes obviously exist to express that sound. So...let's hear it. Why do dogs bark?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Dogs will bark for many reasons . For some to drive away a threat . Others it can be to get it's toy , some food , to activate a decoy into moving , get a bite , have to go outside to empty , etc . . 

With all of these there is basically a reward for doing it , the threat runs off , they get a toy or treat , get to take a crap , yada yada . . I don't care why a wolf barks . I train dogs .


----------



## Petra Dabezic (May 23, 2011)

Oh shnap!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Frustration over just about anything will get most dogs to bark.


----------



## jamie wilson (Jan 10, 2011)

I had to use a detergent bottle with some rocks in it for one of my dogs and give her the bottle when she barked only took me 10 minutes but I had tried tugs,balls and food but nothing worked till that.

Jamie


----------



## Petra Dabezic (May 23, 2011)

That's the kind of fundamental answer I was looking for, Bob. So when Pat says teasing isn't working, how do we know what kind of teasing s/he speaks of? Teasing is kind of a process, not a moment. Pat, please describe this excitement you're making.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Very good Bobby . You deserve a cookie !


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Very good Bobby . You deserve a cookie !


Gosh and jeewiz! ;-)


----------



## Petra Dabezic (May 23, 2011)

I'm not sure how Jim managed to blow that one, but I agree. Cookies are in order for you. I'd even throw in your own TV show if I could, and revoke all Jim's episodes.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Either why both shows are/would better then this bad Mister Rogers imitation .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

So as not to lose the OP's question in all this edumacational process we have going with Peter here and since the OP has shown from the very first post that they have an understanding of the use of frustration to attempt to get a dog to bark ,how about you(Peter) post a detailed description on how you would go about frustrating a dog to bark . 

I've done it numerous times on this forum and will be happy to again if you can't . Just let me know . 

" It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood . "
" a beautiful day in the neighboorhood . "
" Would you be mine ? "
" Could you be mine ? "

Can you say retart kids ?
Sure I knew you could ...................


----------



## Pat OHara (Aug 29, 2010)

The only thing that I have been able to use to get him to bark is a lawnmower. When he barks at it, how should I reward him? Should I remove the lawnmower? give him food? What should I do?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Pat OHara said:


> The only thing that I have been able to use to get him to bark is a lawnmower. When he barks at it, how should I reward him? Should I remove the lawnmower? give him food? What should I do?


You could but I'd only do it as a last resort for safety reasons . Lets see what Peter has to say about frustrating a dog using more dog related items . 

If you do have to use the lawnmower I'm sure you know you shouldn't have that dog out while you are actually cutting the grass after that . 

I'm assuming you can get a bark with the mower off . If so I would start with the mower still and let the dog start barking at the mower while saying "speak" or what ever you plan to use as a bark command since you are going to be needing one when you work it into Schtz. training . 

On the first bark reward the dog with movement . Then stop the movement give bark command and on first bark reward with movement again . Make this movement fun for the dog . Lots of play . If you need to start moving the mower around first to get the dog worked up do that . Just try to stop before the dog barks so he starts realizing barking gets him his reward . Then start slowly increasing the number of barks needed to get the mower to move . Once you have worked up to a good number of barks reliably before it ellicits movement then start variably rewarding with movement sometime 1 bark , next 5 , next 2 , next 7 , next 9 whatever . 

Once you have that set try a toy in place of the mower . Show it to your dog give the bark command since it's been taught now and once it barks reward with the toy . I'd start it out just like with the mower just work you way up on the number of barks . 

Another option starting out is if you can get the dog to bark at the mower and reward with a toy or treat in place of movement from the mower that would be better . Same routine just replace the reward of movement with the toy or treat . Hopefully you at some point can work the mower out of the picture and just use the toy . 

Once again I'd hold off on the mower as a last resort . Peter may have a better routine using more conventional methods . I'd wait and see .


----------



## jim kirkendall (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a dobe female with tons of drive that was that way.I put her in the cab of my pu with me, and alone and let a real creepy helper ease up to her.When i was in the cab I gave a bark command. I did this in a real isolated area. .It worked.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

jim kirkendall said:


> I had a dobe female with tons of drive that was that way.I put her in the cab of my pu with me, and alone and let a real creepy helper ease up to her.When i was in the cab I gave a bark command. I did this in a real isolated area. .It worked.


This can work if need be but then you have a dog that goes ape#### in the car and take it from me unless you want to go around saying " What ?! " all the time I'd try some other things first .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Geez, put something live in a cage and hang it in a tree just out of reach and praise the dog when it barks.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Geez, put something live in a cage and hang it in a tree just out of reach and praise the dog when it barks.


that is one way..

how old is the dog? maturity level?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

All I had to do with my last dog was turn on the overheads or key up the radio, or turn on the siren. He would not bark at Mc D's though. Sure he'd whine a little waiting on the fries but never bark.

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> All I had to do with my last dog was turn on the overheads or key up the radio, or turn on the siren. He would not bark at Mc D's though. Sure he'd whine a little waiting on the fries but never bark.
> 
> DFrost


My dogs could never figure that out without some electrical reminder . The only thing they learned from any of the drive thrus (McDs , White Castle's , Caribou Coffee , the bank ) was how to slober on my shoulder waiting for their treat .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> My dogs could never figure that out without some electrical reminder . The only thing they learned from any of the drive thrus (McDs , White Castle's , Caribou Coffee , the bank ) was how to slober on my shoulder waiting for his treat .


I think that's just terrible. Like McD's is normal or something. No wonder you are such big fat gits :smile:.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I think that's just terrible. Like McD's is normal or something. No wonder you are such big fat gits :smile:.


Now you tell me thanks . 

If it helps I always told them to hold the lettuce on my BigMac .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Now you tell me thanks .
> 
> If it helps I always told them to hold the lettuce on my BigMac .


Yeah that would help. Lettuce comes with a zillion calories in the mayonnaise/dressing over there doesn't it ? You ever tried naked lettuce ever ? It tastes like lettuce.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

So Pat are there any circumstances when the dog barks, for example, does the dog bark when someone comes to your door? Nevermind, I see he only utters a sound with the lawn mower, so go with Jim's advise, he's right and it will work. Doesn't matter if it's a squirrel in a cage or the lawn mower, or someone knocking on the door, Don. You still need to do what Jim said, combine the command with the thing that gets the dog to bark, until the dog associates the command with barking.......on second thought it might be more fun to have an excuse to go squirrel fishing:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Yeah that would help. Lettuce comes with a zillion calories in the mayonnaise/dressing over there doesn't it ? You ever tried naked lettuce ever ? It tastes like lettuce.


Nope , that sh** is good for you .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Nope , that sh** is good for you .


I don't drink water either. Not since I found out what fish do in it.

DFrost


----------

